# Irenes Hope



## billhurd (Jan 9, 2012)

In 1983 I captained an oilfield supply boat, MV Caioba Seahorse, on six trips between Douala, Cameroon and eastern Nigeria. We anchored in the Bonny River about 10 miles south of Port Harcourt, downstream of an island which was aptly named 'Smuggler's Island' on the British Admiralty chart I was using. (Don't ask what we were doing there...) Between our anchorage and the island the bow of a sunken ship protruded just above the water, bearing the name 'Irenes Hope'. Anybody have any clues about it?


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Not as to the IRENES HOPE, but I well remember a general cargo vessel of about 3,000 tons gross named IRENES SKY (which suggests an obvious connection).

She was Greek owned and in December 1980 was trading from West Africa to the Mersey. My recollection is that she arrived in ballast, intending to load at Birkenhead. The agents were Lambert Brothers.


----------



## AlbieR (May 18, 2007)

Irenes Hope listed in LR Register of Ships 1979/1980 Owners Rodosea Shipping Limassol built at Redheads South Shields 1952 possibly as Hudson Deep, Yard Number 570, 6196 Gross Ton.
For more information see:-
http://www.mariners-list.com/site_p...ategory=English&page_name=Hudson+Steamship+Co


----------



## oldsalt1 (Jan 7, 2007)

Hudson Deep built in 1952 byJohn Readhead & Sons, South Shields for Hudson Steamship Co. Ltd. Sold in 1972, Rodesea Shipping Co. Ltd. and renamed Irenes Hope, Greek flag. 13th Dec.1978: Sank northwest of Alexandria on passage from Civitaveccia to Damman.


----------



## billhurd (Jan 9, 2012)

I should probably let sleeping dogs lie, but I wonder how the name Irenes Hope appeared on the bow of a semi-submerged wreck in the Bonny River of eastern Nigeria in 1983 when the only known ship of that name foundered in the Mediterranean in 1978 on a voyage from Italy to Saudi Arabia?


----------



## woodend (Nov 23, 2009)

Curiouser and curiouser. A very interesting one to try and follow up on. Has all the makings of a good book. Any sleuths out there interested?[=P]


----------



## AlbieR (May 18, 2007)

Go to 
http://www.wrecksite.eu/UserRequests.aspx?0?1 
Scroll down to Irenes Hope for a quick report from the R/O who was on board at the time of foundering and sent out the SOS. Amazing what you can find on 'tinternet!


----------



## billhurd (Jan 9, 2012)

*Irenes Hope .... maybe not*

Having now seen a picture of her afloat, I don't think this could have been the wreck in the Bonny River. A greater portion of her bows would have had to have been visible for me to have seen the name. It's a shame I neglected to take a photograph of the wreck to confirm my memory. Perhaps it was a smaller vessel bearing the Irenes name.

Maybe the Irenes Sky mentioned earlier. Sky was half the tonnage of the Hope and was in the West Africa trade. Any pictures or other info on the Irenes Sky?


----------



## AlbieR (May 18, 2007)

Just to make it more interesting go to
http://mariners-list.com/site_pages.php?page_name=Maritime+Shipping+&+Trading
then scroll down to Loradore (2) 
Maybe Irenes Banner, 19.1.1978 beached in Bonny River after fire. is what you saw all them years ago.
Another page with information plus photograph
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=1530177


----------



## George Bis (Mar 8, 2014)

AlbieR said:


> Just to make it more interesting go to
> http://mariners-list.com/site_pages.php?page_name=Maritime+Shipping+&+Trading
> then scroll down to Loradore (2)
> Maybe Irenes Banner, 19.1.1978 beached in Bonny River after fire. is what you saw all them years ago.
> ...


In 1974 I saw the Irene's Ambition off Poerto Cabello,Venersuala. She was a bulk carrier, about 15000 tonnes with a grain cargo. Assume it is the same owners


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

#8

Regret I have no photograph of Irenes Sky but can confirm the information provided at #2.

On 28th December 1980 she arrived off Point Lynas from West Africa, bound for Birkenhead. She was of a design very similar to a Russian timber trader of about the same size. From memory, she probably had two hatches for'd of the bridge and one aft. She was a relatively modern (i.e. built about 1965ish) motorship.


----------

